# Stumble/Misfire/Vibration at low speed/takeoff under load?



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone else have it where it feels like the car has what seems like a stumble/misfire/vibration at low speed/takeoff under load? 

The whole car shakes when it does it but doesnt do it all the time.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

No, my first thought was fuel problem, water? IDK. I'm curious to see what this turns out to be.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

YES, YES, AND YES!!!!! thought I was one of the few. It does it when it wants, that's the best way I can explain it. As for water in the fuel, no. Diffrent Chevron stations in he area that I use. The usual "may contain up to 10% ethanol" warning stickers at the pumps. I run 93 octane most of the time, unless they are out, then I run the next big thing. My car has around 7, 800 miles on it. Its a 2014 Eco, manual. 
To me it seems like a timing pull, or a knock sensor issue, causing a timing pull.
When this happens to me, the car falls flat on its face for about 5 to 10 seconds, 1700 to 2500 rpms range. The car recovers its self, sputters a tad during that 5 to 10 seconds, and all will be fine for a while.
Played with the plug gaps thinking it may be related. Gapped the plugs to .035 when i brought it home from the dealer. I have taken it down .001 every thousand miles, or about. I am at .028 now, gapped Easter Sunday, and she fell on her face today....
Even when the car runs "normal" that day, I feel like a SMALL timing pull is felt. I have an appointment at the dealer this Saturday for the cross shaft recall inspection. I'm planning to address this issue. I doubt I will get far.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Never experienced this on my diesel, but it sounds like one of two possible things: a sticking emergency brake; or, an early tcc apply in the transmission. 

Either way it's a trip to the dealership for warranty service.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

zerogravity said:


> YES, YES, AND YES!!!!! thought I was one of the few. It does it when it wants, that's the best way I can explain it. As for water in the fuel, no. Diffrent Chevron stations in he area that I use. The usual "may contain up to 10% ethanol" warning stickers at the pumps. I run 93 octane most of the time, unless they are out, then I run the next big thing. My car has around 7, 800 miles on it. Its a 2014 Eco, manual.
> To me it seems like a timing pull, or a knock sensor issue, causing a timing pull.
> When this happens to me, the car falls flat on its face for about 5 to 10 seconds, 1700 to 2500 rpms range. The car recovers its self, sputters a tad during that 5 to 10 seconds, and all will be fine for a while.
> Played with the plug gaps thinking it may be related. Gapped the plugs to .035 when i brought it home from the dealer. I have taken it down .001 every thousand miles, or about. I am at .028 now, gapped Easter Sunday, and she fell on her face today....
> Even when the car runs "normal" that day, I feel like a SMALL timing pull is felt. I have an appointment at the dealer this Saturday for the cross shaft recall inspection. I'm planning to address this issue. I doubt I will get far.



The question is in the diesel forum, but I can say if your experiencing knock it has nothing to do with ethanol in the fuel, the cruze runs better(less knock) with 10% ethanol than without. My car does this on regular 87 octane, but have experienced it with 91-93 on even less occasions. 

From my testing if your running 93 octane and you car stumbles its a good sign the station is selling bad or old gas. Try buying you fuel at another station, preferably one with a very high volume of sales. Try to buy near the interstate, or a state/US highway and even better a crossroads.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Trying tid E=spacedout;986378]The question is in the diesel forum, but I can say if your experiencing knock it has nothing to do with ethanol in the fuel, the cruze runs better(less knock) with 10% ethanol than without. My car does this on regular 87 octane, but have experienced it with 91-93 on even less occasions. 

From my testing if your running 93 octane and you car stumbles its a good sign the station is selling bad or old gas. Try buying you fuel at another station, preferably one with a very high volume of sales. Try to buy near the interstate, or a state/US highway and even better a crossroads.[/QUOTE]

I noticed the post in the active topics area.

I live in between 2 exits off Of I 95 and GA 144, and US 17..... Stations are plenty around here. The exits are about 2 miles apart from my house.

Not the e brake..... e brakes dont "studder".

Once again, it does this with all grades of gas. That Trans AM in my avatar did this once, and I tore into it and replaced the knock sensor. Fixed it.
Trying to convince the service department about a problem that happens on occasion will be hard. They dont care for me there. I Lemon Lawed a brand new Sonic there last October. All service department related issues. For me to find another dealer that is not associated with the, would be about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

This usually happens in 1st gear when stuck in traffic going up a grade. Almost feels like the egr is coming on and off.....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think GM refers to this symptom as a shudder/stumble/hesitation.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine does this from time to time too.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

zerogravity said:


> YES, YES, AND YES!!!!! thought I was one of the few. It does it when it wants, that's the best way I can explain it.
> 
> When this happens to me, the car falls flat on its face for about 5 to 10 seconds, 1700 to 2500 rpms range. The car recovers its self, sputters a tad during that 5 to 10 seconds, and all will be fine for a while.


*Ditto here.* I've had similar issues with my 2012 Cruze LS with M32 6-MT. Behavior comes unexpectedly without warning rendering the car barely driveable and dying as if gasping for its' last breath. Then, after what seems an eternity but is in actuality no more than perhaps 10-15 seconds, the car begins to recover and then drives normally again. The experience feels not totally dissimilar from rebooting a PC computer to recover from one or more problems.

My primary concern is these anomalies could present a potentially dangerous or even lethal scenario if my Cruze took a fit like this in the wrong place at the wrong time.

In the 27 months and 6,775 miles I've owned my Cruze, it's displayed this and other what I'll call unexplained electronic gremlins. No codes ever thrown to the best of my knowledge. Events are always totally unpredictable and non-repeatable when taken into the shop.




Tomko said:


> Never experienced this on my diesel, but it sounds like one of two possible things: a sticking emergency brake; or, an early tcc apply in the transmission.
> 
> Either way it's a trip to the dealership for warranty service.


*Tomko,
*What is "an early tcc apply in the transmission"?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Never happened to mine in 58K miles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TCC is the transmission converter clutch. When we refer to a locking torque converter it is the TCC that is performing that function. An early apply of the TCC can lead to a stunble, sag or hesitation; as would popping the clutch in too high a gear standard transmission. 

On another point, the OP is refering to his experience with a CTD which is not terribly comparable with the gasoline powetraiin. So I am a little surprised at all of the gasoline experience being brought to this thread.


----------



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pardon the thread-bump. Taking my CTD into the dealer Thursday to investigate this issue. The surge/stumble is present at light throttle between zero and 40mph, but is most apparent around 20mph. The issue generates no codes. I've done my own service per the OM since the 24k service plan ended. My only bit of laziness was I skipped draining the water from the fuel filter at the last OCI under the reasoning that I'd replaced the fuel filter at the oil change prior to that, and the change before that one produced no noticeable water from the fuel filter when it was drained. 

Has anybody else experienced this issue since this thread was last dusted off?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

AWJustus22 said:


> Pardon the thread-bump. Taking my CTD into the dealer Thursday to investigate this issue. The surge/stumble is present at light throttle between zero and 40mph, but is most apparent around 20mph. The issue generates no codes. I've done my own service per the OM since the 24k service plan ended. My only bit of laziness was I skipped draining the water from the fuel filter at the last OCI under the reasoning that I'd replaced the fuel filter at the oil change prior to that, and the change before that one produced no noticeable water from the fuel filter when it was drained.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this issue since this thread was last dusted off?


I am up to 175K miles now and never experienced this issue. Keep us posted please, I am interested to hear what the dealer has to say.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AWJustus22 said:


> Pardon the thread-bump. Taking my CTD into the dealer Thursday to investigate this issue. The surge/stumble is present at light throttle between zero and 40mph, but is most apparent around 20mph. The issue generates no codes. I've done my own service per the OM since the 24k service plan ended. My only bit of laziness was I skipped draining the water from the fuel filter at the last OCI under the reasoning that I'd replaced the fuel filter at the oil change prior to that, and the change before that one produced no noticeable water from the fuel filter when it was drained.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this issue since this thread was last dusted off?


Hello AWJustus22,

Please keep us updated on your dealer visit. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused and are here if an additional layer of support is needed. 

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have the same issue, seems to only happen when it's hot out and the car has been sitting all day/night and goes away in the first few miles of driving.

Never have found a fix.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> I am up to 175K miles now and never experienced this issue. Keep us posted please, I am interested to hear what the dealer has to say.


Try accelerating slowly diesel very slowly. for me its the 2nd to 3rd gear shift, it double shifts every time if I have a light throttle.
I can reproduce it every single 2nd to 3rd shift. Feels like a shift pattern problem on my car.
Brought it in 4 times and GM dealer came back as this is normal, I'm like wth are you serious.
I have a 2015.

Its probably a different problem, Ill make a new thread I guess.


----------



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

UPDATE: Got a diagnosis from my local Chevy dealer today. They say the MAF sensor needs to be replaced and that the car was throwing a code despite the CEL not being unlit. Dealer said changing the MAF sensor wasn't covered under the powertrain warranty. I declined the dealer's offer of changing the MAF sensor until I could scan the code(s) myself under the reasoning that I could replace the MAF easily enough and still save money even if I had to eat the diagnosis fee. Oddly enough, when I got the car back, the CEL was lit. 

The MAF theory seems strange to me, since my 3rd grade understanding of diesel engine operation makes it seem like an askew A/F ratio caused by a malfunctioning MAF sensor wouldn't cause drivability issues like one would experience in a gas engined car. But I'm sure the sensor is there for a reason.

My local auto parts store has a scan tool, so my goal is to head over there tomorrow evening to investigate. I'll be sure to post any findings here afterward.


----------



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello AWJustus22,
> 
> Please keep us updated on your dealer visit. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused and are here if an additional layer of support is needed.
> 
> ...


Jasmine,

thank you for your concern. I posted the results of the dealer technician's diagnosis above. I'll update you after I scan for codes in the next day or two.

Sincerely,
Andrew


----------



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

UPDATE 2: Took the car to my local car parts store for a code scan and it spit out a laundry list of codes. I also noticed that the dealer had left the MAF sensor connector unplugged. Many of the codes are likely related to the MAF being unplugged while driving around the past 24 hours. Sensor is now plugged in and have borrowed my neighbor's code reader to clear the codes and see what ones come up now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

AWJustus22 said:


> UPDATE 2: Took the car to my local car parts store for a code scan and it spit out a laundry list of codes. I also noticed that the dealer had left the MAF sensor connector unplugged. Many of the codes are likely related to the MAF being unplugged while driving around the past 24 hours. Sensor is now plugged in and have borrowed my neighbor's code reader to clear the codes and see what ones come up now.


Ugh! I can't stand when a dealer has no attention to detail.


----------



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

UPDATE 3: After clearing the codes and driving around this morning we have the following codes to investigate. 
P0103 "MAF circuit high input"
P0098 "Intake air temp sensor circuit high"
P0113 "Intake air temp sensor circuit high"
P0336 "Crank position sensor A Circuit Range/Performance"


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you checked the intake clamps to make sure they are tight?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ry/150146-how-check-diesel-intake-clamps.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

potts213 said:


> I have been doing some research and this is the exact problem I am having with my car. I have not taken my 2014 auto cruze LS to the dealer yet. I have 39xxx on the clock. Would something like this be covered under the 100k powertrain warranty?


If it is TCC then yes, it should be powertrain warranty.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

potts213 said:


> Took my cruze into the dealer last week. They replaced the timing belt cover because it was "vibrating" under powertrain warranty. The car seemed to be operating normal on my 3 mile drive home from the dealer. Then when I got in the car to go to work the next day it was back to the same issues. Just dropped it back off last night to be looked at again. I hope whatever it is is taken care of this time! Not a fan of the Trax loaner I was given! haha


Technically it is a timing chain cover =P

I can't really find a google image to confirm, but is it possible the passenger side engine mount is bolted to the timing cover? Kind of curious that a timing cover was cause for vibration and included in the powertrain warranty.

If you could ask for the old timing cover, then we could see if it is cracked or something.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

potts213 said:


> 1.8L have a timing belt and 1.4 turbo have a timing chain IIRC. I have a 1.8L. I am sure that cover is long gone since it took me a week to get it back in the shop!


Maybe a friendly moderator can move your messages to the appropriate section to give you better visibility. This section is for the Cruze diesel. Totally different powertrain.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Maybe a friendly moderator can move your messages to the appropriate section to give you better visibility. This section is for the Cruze diesel. Totally different powertrain.


I missed this one. Thanks for calling it out, I will take care of it.


----------



## gunner6165 (Dec 28, 2014)

Add me to the list of stumbling. Mine has done it since I owned it. Mine seems to be depend on engine temperature. It seems to be worse in the first several minutes of driving. Tried manual shifting the trans, and not much change. Fuel filter change does nothing. Changing fuel stations has had no change. Once the car is warmed up, it's fine.
I had the car in for the DEF Heater change, and the dealer commented on it and said it needs the throttle body cleaned. Obviously I didn't have it done.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gunner6165 said:


> Add me to the list of stumbling. Mine has done it since I owned it. Mine seems to be depend on engine temperature. It seems to be worse in the first several minutes of driving. Tried manual shifting the trans, and not much change. Fuel filter change does nothing. Changing fuel stations has had no change. Once the car is warmed up, it's fine.
> I had the car in for the DEF Heater change, and the dealer commented on it and said it needs the throttle body cleaned. Obviously I didn't have it done.


I just reread this entire thread and have unfortunately come to the conclusion that there never was a conclusion to this issue.


----------



## Lench (Apr 11, 2018)

Shrudder, Stumble, Hesitation & Die.

2011 Chevy Cruze 2.0 T-Dsl AT - Car runs at 100kph, 1,000 to 1,500 rpm, then you feel like there's a misfire, but maybe because the interia, the engine does die, although while in traffic & slow speed, the engine cuts of, I have a push start system on an automatic transmission which becomes scary as I hold up traffic behind.

Symptoms - Engine starts, idles & revs. When gear is engaged, car moves a few feet and dies.

History - Replaced, Fuel Filter, High Pressure Fuel Pump (w/ DTC), Negative Ground cable to battery, Cleaned Tank & Fuel Lines replaced diesel, Cleaned EGR & Throttle Body. Checked & corrected Air Conditioning freon pressure as I didn't notice stumbling on high speed when A/C was off. Cleaned Fuse box - removed fuses and relays.

Around 3 DTCs appeared although upon performing checking procedures, connectors have connectivity & within correct resistances, voltages correct pertaining to the BCM & Theft Deterrent circuit.

Now engine will turn like the starter is stuck. In the shop for almost 2 weeks now, mechanics dumfounded on cause.

Any advise?


----------



## Lench (Apr 11, 2018)

*Cruze Diesel Stumbling*

Shrudder, Stumble, Hesitation & Die.

2011 Chevy Cruze 2.0 T-Dsl AT - Car runs at 100kph, 1,000 to 1,500 rpm, then you feel like there's a misfire, but maybe because the interia, the engine does die, although while in traffic & slow speed, the engine cuts of, I have a push start system on an automatic transmission which becomes scary as I hold up traffic behind.

Symptoms - Engine starts, idles & revs. When gear is engaged, car moves a few feet and dies.

History - Replaced, Fuel Filter, High Pressure Fuel Pump (w/ DTC), Negative Ground cable to battery, Cleaned Tank & Fuel Lines replaced diesel, Cleaned EGR & Throttle Body. Checked & corrected Air Conditioning freon pressure as I didn't notice stumbling on high speed when A/C was off. Cleaned Fuse box - removed fuses and relays.

Around 3 DTCs appeared although upon performing checking procedures, connectors have connectivity & within correct resistances, voltages correct pertaining to the BCM & Theft Deterrent circuit.

Now engine will turn like the starter is stuck. In the shop for almost 2 weeks now, mechanics dumfounded on cause.

Any advise?


----------



## Jory82 (Sep 15, 2019)

*My Best friends (2010 Cruze Manual) does exactly this in 1st gear only and it seems too stop after driving for about 15mins or so... Would love too hear if the New MAF Sensor fixed this issue.. i am starting to worry she got a lemon as she purchased the vehicle privately.*


----------

